# 19 weeks pregnant and suffering



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i've had a bad week...my pain probably is caused from the ulcerative proctitis that i have and ibs that are both flaring this week. pain on my sides of my lower stomach-which i know is from my bowel issues and not the baby after dealing with this for 5 years now, but i'm so frustrated with it...i never have it this much..i may have a colon spasm once every 6 months but the last two days were horrible.....ended up in ER last night since the pain was still with me in 1 hour....when not pregnant i'm on levsin which helps. can't take this but was told that asacol is safe to continue with and was just upped to 12 pills a day from 9 and was prescribed proctofoam. is this really safe for baby?thanks for input.heather


----------



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'M 22 weeks pregnant and have been taking lomotil every day for 3 months. my diareah won;t stop. but ultrasound says the baby is healthy. thank god.kelly


----------

